# oz futura valve stem question.



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

had a close buddy of mine rebuild and refinish my futuras. we used valve stems that we got from a harley dealer. just check my tire pressure and one of my rear tires was at 20psi. I soaped the wheels and found it leaking from the stem. is there a better option for stems? is there anything I can do without dismounting the tire?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Try tightening the outside nut if it has them. On my flush mount stems, they have a13mm inside nut, washer, seal,(goes through Wheel) seal, rounded washer and finally another 13mm. Worst case take them to your local tire shop and they can push the bead in and tighten them all down and it shouldn't really need re balancing

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

these are the style that has the nut on the inside


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

how tight should they be. when I wiggle them I can hear air come out


----------



## Dubstatic (Apr 25, 2007)

they have a seal on the inside and out side


----------

